
The keto diet, explained - ALee
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/2/21/16965122/keto-diet-reset
======
mtgx
But not that well. I haven't heard of anyone trying to do keto and lose weight
with 5 meals a day, as pictured in the article.

